# My new knives just arrived.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

After pacing for most of the day, the UPS guy just dropped off my new knives. I'll open the packages and check them over now. I'll do a showcase after everything is checked out.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

First impressions...

Like every 9-inch knife I've ever owned, this one is perfect, cosmetically flawless, and has an edge that looks like I polished it. It's a nice thing, really. I bought this model to replace the one I owned as a teenager. It is already laying peacefully in my collection drawer. It is a great knife.

The 11-inch knife has a few flaws. The handle (replete with buttons and a lock) is also flawless. The problem here is that the 'button side' is a featureless black. The obverse side is the 'pretty side.'

That blade is a flat grind. The stamp of "MADE-Italy" is a tad crooked, and there's a sharping wrinkle near the tip. The edge is quite sharp considering a stiletto is a thrust weapon.

The reason I bought the larger knife is simply for defense. I had three years training in foil and a nod to saber fencing. The hand placements are almost identical. I prefer automatic knives for defense simply because they can be opened with one hand--after all, your non-dominant hand might be needed to fend off the initial attack.

Despite the age-old use of stilettos, I believe that there is a reason. We can debate Bowies or ice-picks, but there's a very good reason on why stilettos ruled Europe. Dating from the time of the 'dagger,' I don't believe there is a better edged weapon for defense other than the Sicilian stiletto.

If you get into a problem in a saloon (and you should know better) and your opponent pulls a stiletto, just do what Massad Ayoob suggested. Toss the guy a five dollar bill for a drink and back away...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My new flawless little black knife now peacefully rests with his blonde mate. After almost 50 years without this folder, my collection draws toward complete.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They legalized auto folders a couple years. Where can one buy a quality, Italian style, stilleto folder these days without breaking the bank?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is the bigger stiletto.


----------

